# 3-week old budgie sleeping position



## Nicavera (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello! I am new to this forum so before anything else, I want to thank all of you because I got big helpful tips here as I am a beginner when it comes to budgies and birds in general. 😄😄😄

We have these two 3-week-old budgies at home named Tori & Bacon. I noticed just now (it’s currently 11:20PM in the Philippines) that Bacon sleeps on his tummy in the corner of his box. He weighs 31 grams. Bacon was energetic this whole day and he likes to call/chirp/try so hard to fly out of his box to play every time he sees anyone looking at him.

Also, what does rapid breathing looks like for a 3-week-old baby budgie? What could be the possible reasons for this rapid breathing? I noticed that Bacon’s breathing while sleeping is considerably faster than that of Tori’s but this is the first time it happened and I’m thinking that maybe it’s because he was laying on his belly. Tori is sleeping upright.

Thank you so much for reading up to this point! Hoping for answers from the baby budgies experts  Unfortunately, there are no avian vets near us. The lockdown in our area made it even more difficult to find one in the city, which is 5 hours away from where we are.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sorry for the delay in the reply. Your thread was lost in the "Budgie Articles" section of the forum. I've now moved it to the appropriate place.

Are these babies from a breeding pair you own? 
Bacon may simply have a higher respiratory rate than that of Tori. The fact he is energetic during the day is a very good sign.
How are the babies doing now that a few days have passed?
*


----------



## Nicavera (Apr 2, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Sorry for the delay in the reply. Your thread was lost in the "Budgie Articles" section of the forum. I've now moved it to the appropriate place.
> 
> Are these babies from a breeding pair you own?
> Bacon may simply have a higher respiratory rate than that of Tori. The fact he is energetic during the day is a very good sign.
> How are the babies doing now that a few days have passed?*


Thank you! They are doing okay now. I guess I was just super worried because this is the first time I had budgies 😂

I think it’s also part of them maturing because Tori (who is 1 week younger than Bacon) is also doing the same recently - laying on his tummy whenever he sleeps. They are still very playful and love to climb and hop onto us whenever we play with them on the mat. They also love sleeping in my hands. 😊😊😊

Thank you so much! ❤

Here they are now with their Easter Egg:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are these babies from a pair of budgies you bred? They are adorable!!*


----------

